# Flavour World Super Shots



## LeeGov (10/7/19)

Hi Guys
Has anyone used these super shots by flavour world?
https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/flavour-world-super-shots
Specifically the milkshake shots
I was wondering how much of sweetener these contain and if your coils/cotton get gunked up quickly 
The Tko milkshake range is awesome, but i find that i need to rewick twice a day due to the sweetener content
If these milkshake one shots are easier on the coils then it's a winner for me


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/7/19)

I use and love their Mango Freeze One-Shot. But it's definitely got a lot of sweetener and gunks up coils faster than any other juice I vape regularly.


----------



## LeeGov (10/7/19)

That's not good 
i hate rewicking so often

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (10/7/19)

I'm currently vaping their Blue Milkshake V1 and Lime milkshake. They are on the sweet side but that is what I like. Flavour is on point when mixed at the max recommended %.

I wick every alternate days on the jkm.

Mango freeze is a winner and worth the daily wick. JUST DO IT

Edit: They are all flavour banger one shots. Just full on flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeeGov (11/7/19)

Thanks bud, much appreciate the feedback
I'll place an order today including Mango freeze


----------



## Flavour world Sa (30/8/19)

Hey all 

Thanks for the Tread!

The flavours are very strong yes but feel free to reduce the mixing % We have addressed the sweetener issue 

However only our Mango Freeze and Blue Milkshake v1 remain unchanged and still contains the old version of our sweetener, Customers are happy with it as is 

We have some new flavors launching soon so stay tuned


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/19)

Flavour world Sa said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thanks for the Tread!
> 
> ...



Hey Flavour World, Please see i sent you a PM couple weeks back.


----------

